# Bohning Ferr-L-Tite for Inserts in Carbon Arrows???



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I am wondering if using Bohning Ferr-L-Tite for inserts with Carbon Arrows is okay or not. Seems you have to heat up the insert and get the Ferr-L-Tite on it and with Aluminums sometimes you have to reheat to get the insert in all the way. I am wondering it the heat will affect the carbon arrow?

Not sure if this adhesive is high temp or low and if using iot is okay with carbons. been building aluminum arrows for a while but this is my first time building carbon arrows and putting in inserts in them???

Any information would be welcome...

Thanks,

LFM


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ferr-l-tite is for aluminum only. its a high heat adhesive and is actually quite brittle.

you can use the milky-white type of hot melt but ive had too many problems with hot melt in the past and have gone to using poly-urethane glues like elmer's ultimate, gorilla glue and bohning powerbond. just a little dab'll do ya.

i have not tried using liquid nails for inserts, but i dont see why it wouldnt be a good insert glue. maybe some of the other tinkering guys have and they can let ya know how it worked out.

a gel superglue would work also, but i just prefer the working time of the poly-urethane glues over the instants.

of all things that are important when building carbon arrows, make very sure the inside is clean and free of dust and debris that would interfere with the glue's bond.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks...

I have used Gorilla before but many prefer hot melt because you can pull out an insert with it or adjust the position of a BH if it is not aligned like some like.

Great I will get some Gorilla a lot closer being it is available at HD...

Appreciate the info...

LFM


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

fletching aligned to what?...please dont say that stupid blade/fletching myth.


tell me, how do you match up a 2 or 4 blade broadhead to 3fletch?, or better yet a 3 blade broadhead to 4fletch? it just doesnt happen

its WAYYYYYYYYY more important to have the broadheads true than that damn myth that wont die.

the G5 ASD is one tool you wont use very much, but once you use it, its paid for itself it will have real world results and much better results than that damn myth.


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I just use plain old epoxy for gluing in the inserts. I clean the inside of the arrow with alcohol and a q-tip, mix up a small batch of 2 part epoxy, put a small dab on the insert and put it in twisting it as I insert it. I usually put the tips in the insert first so I have something to twist it with. I use the 2 hour stuff so you have plenty of time to mess with it. If the arrows will be used for hunting I will put a broadhead without blades in it and spin test it.Once they sit overnight they are together for good. BUT I have never lost a tip in a 3-D target or any target for that matter. With a 2000 Lb epoxy you have about 5000 pounds of holding force on the insert.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I use low-temp hot melt and have yet to have a problem. I like the idea of being able to turn the broadhead if it doesn't spin right. With epoxy or other glues, that's not an option.

Kevin


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=52&s=220&p=220&i=5492

works great!:wink:


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

A 2 part Epoxy works best for inserts in carbon arrows. Hotmelt is only really suitable for ali's !


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

CaptPete said:


> I use low-temp hot melt and have yet to have a problem. I like the idea of being able to turn the broadhead if it doesn't spin right. With epoxy or other glues, that's not an option.
> 
> Kevin


Well, I don't think turning the blades for an alignemnt is necessary. I do believe, if you have a spinner you can move the insert or turn the blade etc to achieve a truer spin. A G5 insert alignment tool might help this some.

I find for broad heads, the low temp hot melt will hold the insert in good enough for hunting. I find the insert can ocassionally come lose on the 3D targets.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I never worried about lining up the blades & vanes...IMHO opinion it doesn't make a difference. The only reason I will turn head is to get it to spin right. Since I have been using a G5 ASD, I haven't had turn a head.

Kevin


----------

